# Smoked brisket and pork shoulder



## 2nd smoke (May 18, 2013)

I'm planning on smoking both a 10 lb brisket and 8 lb whole pork butt this coming weekend. I'm using a Master craft electric smoker.

What I'm planing on doing is, rubbing both the brisket and butt and injecting the butt Saturday morning then putting it in the refrig until around 8 pm that night. Then starting up the smoker at 220 deg. and putting the meat in around 9 pm. I plan on letting it cook all night and most of the next day. Hopefully being able to eat around 5-6 pm.

My question is, If the pork is done early can I keep it wrapped in plastic wrap and foil in the oven at 170 deg. until the brisket is done? Or will this dry it out. This is the 1st time I've done brisket and I'm not sure of the timimg. I know I've done a whole pork butt and it has taken me 12 - 14 hours including the time to rest.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 18, 2013)

2nd smoke said:


> I'm planning on smoking both a 10 lb brisket and 8 lb whole pork butt this coming weekend. I'm using a Master craft electric smoker.
> 
> What I'm planing on doing is, rubbing both the brisket and butt and injecting the butt Saturday morning then putting it in the refrig until around 8 pm that night. Then starting up the smoker at 220 deg. and putting the meat in around 9 pm. I plan on letting it cook all night and most of the next day. Hopefully being able to eat around 5-6 pm.
> 
> My question is, If the pork is done early can I keep it wrapped in plastic wrap and foil in the oven at 170 deg. until the brisket is done? Or will this dry it out. This is the 1st time I've done brisket and I'm not sure of the timimg. I know I've done a whole pork butt and it has taken me 12 - 14 hours including the time to rest.


I would skip the injection...if you have an intact whole muscle meat, you may as well keep it that way. If this butt is bone-in and is not injected, you do not need to follow the 40-140*/4-hr internal temp guideline...much more forgiving to cook. Once you bone it out and close it up again, or inject, probe too early for temps, etc, you have compromised the muscle and need to get from 40-140* in 4hrs to be safe.

Foil only for resting/holding the butt...double layer is recommended, as the bone or bark can puncture the foil. If you put the butt and brisket in at the same time, the brisket will be done about the same time or sooner than the butt, especially if you're only taking the brisket to 175-185* for slicing and the butt to 200* for pulling.

Best way to go with resting is to foil, then wrap in a couple thick layers of warm towels, then insulate more in a warm cooler (ice chest) if you have one. Use an old bath towel that you won't get in trouble over if it gets a stain from leakage out of the foil. I have held them in a warm oven, but it will continue cooking, so you need to be careful about what temp your meat is when it goes in, knowing it will cook a bit more. It might not dry out a butt very much (brisket can though...speaking from experience), but the texture can get grainy and mealy from overcooking.

Brisket will take a bit less than a pork butt for time...lower cross-sectional density per pound (thickness) and lower finish temps are the main reasons. If you have a whole brisket (packer), the point end (thickest) will take the longest to reach finished temps. I'm assuming this is a small packer...either that or a MONSTER flat (center-cut).

Let me know if you need more info on checking the tenderness of your brisket or butt before foiling it to rest, or, any thing else that comes up...I''ll be hangin' around tonight and most of the day Sunday.

Oh, and don't sweat the smoke with these larger cuts of meat...they can take a pretty heavy dose of smoke, even with hickory or mesquite, and still taste great.

Eric


----------



## 2nd smoke (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Eric,

Got the brisket when we bought a half of beef. To tell you the truth, I haven't opened the butcher paper yet to see how they cut it.

I'm going to start thawing the meat around Tuesday in the fridge and get things ready.

My biggest concern is the timing. I'm having friends over Sunday and don't want to have to wait until late to eat.

Ted


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

Oh, yes. you'll have a minimum (appox.) of 15hrs. ,counting the stalls the will most likely have but don't depend on the time, get a GOOD thermometer for each and follow the heat, wrap at you chosen temp. (if you do) around the Probes, and be patient.

Tes, after done , they will hold very well in Double Foil and Towel wrapped in a cooler for 6 hrs. or so...

No problems, you've picked some Killer meats, after the cook process , it's all good.


----------

